# Nicolai Virus 99 VS Dämpfer(problematik)_erfahrungen gefragt; luft oder stahl



## ronmen (6. März 2007)

Nicolai Virus 99 VS Dämpfer(problematik)_erfahrungen gefragt; luft oder stahl

Hey community habe eine frage bezüglich des Nicolai Virus von 99
Laut Nicolai/Falco kundenservice und anhand der rahmennr. Konnte mir gesagt werden: 190mm und rund 110mm federweg bei durchschnittlichen 51mm hub und 2,2:1 ÜS_verhältnis.. Der Erbauer fährt einen 200mm DNM dämpfer im rad..nun habe ich gesehen, dass dämpfer mit 200mm einbaulänge u.a. auch 57mm hub besitzen..was eine federwegincreadement von knapp oder eher und 20mm bedeuten würde.. folgende frage stellt sich nun..im virus überhaupt 200 oder eher 190mm..wenn 200er so sind etwa 57mm hub möglichproblematisch könnte halt die konstruktion des eingelenkers machen,d.h. kollision zw. Sattelrohr und reifen oder schwinge und sattelrohrwas sagen eure erfahreungen mit eueren viren oder bässen  (?)
Nun zum zuweiten punkt der tagesordnung:
Luft oder stahl dämpfer bzgl der eigenarten der degressiven anlenkung, des übersetzungsverhältnisses und einsatzbereiches. Welche Einstellungen sind bei der wahl des dämpfers notwendig um die degressivität (bzw. der degressiven anti_wipp aber leider auch durchschlag - Anlenkung) sinnvolle dämpfer features (Durchschlagschutz/Progression, einstellbares pro pedal/Druckstufe)??
Ja ich weisszu dem dämpfer thema gibt es mind. 50freds..aber beim bass/virus ist das eine problematerischere und individuellere angelegenheit > deswegen  Pauschal lässt sich da glaube nichts zu sagen..hier zählt, so denke ich, erfahrungen persönl. Natur mit dem rad.. 
Beeinflussende weitere faktoren (ausser dem virus an sich):70kg..touren; bergauf; bergab..gröberes gelände..klassischer nicht übertriebener freeride..sollte aber 1,5m drops in rel  landungen (auf keinsten flat) auch vertragen können, gemütlicher northshore
Es ist mein erstes und ich hoffe nicht letztes fullsupension projekt und ich bin echt aufgeregtund das ist doch was anderes, als sich, so wie die letzen jahre, mit hardtails zu beschäftigen..quasi wird man voll überrannt von informationen..eine monsterflut..
Eine weitere frage steckt noch in mir drin (u.a. zeitlichl. Sicherlich geteilte ansichten vorhanden): frage des federweges..mal ganz unverbindlich in hinblick auf das, was der rahmen hergibt (im besten falle 130mm)..sind 120mm (rund) für meine verwendung am durchaus sinnvoll oder eher bedenklich?
air oder coil..keine frage der philosophien  (bitte keine kontroversen a la federung und co subforum) sondern: was ist die technisch optimalste lösung für das virus bzgl der kinematik des hinterbaus in bezug auf mein forderungen (einsatz etc) und den fakt,dass es ein eingelenker ist.
Zur auswahl stehen(190/50 200/50 200/57) manitou swinger 4way und 6way coil (190/50 200/50 200/57); 5th element progressive; FOX DHX AIR 5.0; FOX DHX COIL 5.0 oder würde gar ein altes FOX Vanilla RC modell ausreichen, was ich persönl. Anzweifle (keine einstellung der plattform möglich??)

Ich bedanke mich schon im vorraus,dass ihr euch meinem problem widmet..
Danke auch an das kompetente und schnelle nicolai_serviceteam im untergrund..selten solch freundlichen kundenumgang am telefon erlebt, und dass ohne 0190.
Ich hoffe ihr konntet euch durch die vielfalt meiner fragen hindurchkämpfen
Grüße der ronmen


----------



## ollibolli (6. März 2007)

Hi,
ich fahre denselben Rahmen wie du, bisher noch mit dem original DNM-Dämpfer, der am Rad war. Der ist zwar noch in Ordnung, kann aber mit der Performance meiner 2005er Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain 1 leider nicht mehr mithalten :-( 
von daher überlege ich, wie ich das verbessern kann.

In älteren Threads findest du z.b. die Möglichkeit beschrieben, deinen Rahmen eine andere Dämpferaufnahmen anschweissen zu lassen (bei Nicolai) das Ergebnis bewirkt dann mehr Federweg und eine bessere Progression.

Gruss Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (6. März 2007)

tach,

ich hatte auch zwei von den alten Bass Rahmen und ich hab die verschiedensten Dämpferoptionen ausprobiert. Ich war immer unzufrieden mit dem Ansprechverhalten und dem geringen Federweg. 

Am Ende kam ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass man vom Ochsen nicht mehr als Rindfleisch erwarten kann. Die Dämpferanlenkung bei dieser Rahmen ist einfach misslungen und da hilft auch der beste Dämpfer nur wenig. Das wurde mir mal besonders deutlich, als ich mich auf ein Helius setzte. Seither hab ich ein Helius und kein Bass mehr. Das dagegen funktioniert sogar mit nem schlechten Dämpfer bestens...


----------



## Falco Mille (6. März 2007)

1997, das Trombone war der meistgefahrene Rahmen auf nationalen Downhillrennen, traten junge Fahrer an Kalle heran und sagten: âBau uns doch bitte ein Fully, das nicht so teuer wie das Trombone ist.â Erinnern wir uns kurz: Wir fuhren fette 10 cm Gabeln im Downhill, polierten im Keller unser Zaskar oder  bewunderten Palmers Tatoos. DÃ¤mpfer mit brauchbarer Lowspeed Druckstufe waren noch lange nicht in Sicht. Eingelenker fuhren sich wie Schiffschaukeln, die Mehrzahl damaliger Hinterbausystemen waren abenteuerlich bis schwindelerregend. Ein Fully, das man sich leisten kann, sollte also her. Robust, einfache Technik, keine Spirenzen, - ein Eingelenker fÃ¼r den Allround Einsatz. Die Entwicklung eines eigenen DÃ¤mpfers, wie beim Trombone, verbot der Preis. Wir muÃten auf Serienmaterial zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Um einen Fahrbetrieb ohne stÃ¤ndiges Wippen zu ermÃ¶glichen, galt es eine Federcharakteristik zu enwickeln, die anfangs stramm genug ist, um nicht durchs Treten aufzuschwingen aber trotzdem gut auf StÃ¶Ãe, Wellen und Kompressionen reagiert. Nach diesen Vorgaben haben wir das Virus gebaut, und dass dieser Rahmen heute nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht, wollen wir gar nicht leugnen. 

Bei einem so alten Rahmen lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht, SchweiÃarbeiten am Rahmen vorzunehmen, z.B eine neue DÃ¤mpferaufnahme einzuschweiÃen, da die Kosten fÃ¼r einen solchen Umbau den Zeitwert des Rahmens in der Regel Ã¼bersteigen oder man fÃ¼r diesen Preis bereit ein neueres Modell mit einer besseren Technik erhÃ¤lt. Also sollte man versuchen, aus den Gegebenheiten das Beste zu machen.

Wenn in Deinem Rahmen ein 200 mm DÃ¤mpfer platz findet, dann ist es auch mÃ¶glich, einen DÃ¤mpfer mit 57 mm Hub zu verbauen. Das Plus an Federweg, das dieser DÃ¤mpfer theoretisch bietet, sollte aber nicht genutzt werden. Je weiter der DÃ¤mpfer einfedert, um so stÃ¤rker ist der degressive Effekt. Dieser wdird aber geringer, je weiter oben an der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme des Hecks der DÃ¤mpfer montiert wird, so dass auf diesem Weg eine ordentliche Performance und ein ausreichender Federweg realisiert werden kÃ¶nnen.

Ich habe auch schon von mehreren Fahren gehÃ¶rt, dass ein LuftdÃ¤mpfer sich im Bass oder Virus sehr gut macht, da die systembedingte Progression zum Ende des Hubs der degressiven Charakteristik des Rahmens entgegen wirkt.

GrÃ¼Ãe, Falco


----------



## chris12 (6. März 2007)

sehr schöne zeitreise und erklärung  

viele vergessen tatsächlich wie der damalige technische stand der dinge war, oder sind halt zu jung dafür.

das trombone war damals DAS dh weltmeisterbike! mit ner 10cm gabel war man der könig.

"heute taugt das so ein rad kaum noch zum touren" weil es schon wieder zu schwer ist. nach heutiger sicht ist es nicht fisch und nicht fleisch.

ich hatte mir den wechsel zum helius auch niemals sooo extrem vorgestellt wie er tatsächlich ausgefallen ist.


----------



## ronmen (6. März 2007)

oh gott..ich schlage gerade meine hände über meinem haupt zusammen und naja..
eure statements (besten dank trotzdem ) lassen einen nicolai virus fan seine krampfhaft optimistische einstellung echt vergessen..
ich denke jedoch wider allen positiven erwartungen, des ochsen fleisch mir doch gut schmecken zu lassen..
mir scheint grad irgendwie alles, was ich bzgl des virus schreiben könnte, in wortwörtlicher sinnlosigkeit wird (?)..
die frage des hubes hat sich laut falco gegessen und jegliche hoffnung auf befriedigende (!) federperformance wurde in mir ausgelöscht...noch bin ich nicht auf dem radl gefahren und es wird der auch nicht, wohl mein erstes fullsupension projekt..wie kann man das, lt. dem feedback der meisten ibc members die das alte bass / virus fahren, kinematische verhalten am besten in worte fassen..
der einzige,der mir leicht positive gedankeströme zuhaucht ist ja falco...
ich würde mich über aussagen, der leichten freeride und tourentauglichkeit echt freuen;ohne das rad als alten hasen, der nach heutiger ansicht eine fehlkonstruktion, aufgrund des ansprechverhaltens /der degressivität, sei, abzutun;  in vdg. mit den rund 110mm die das rad nun definitiv hergeben wird
..wie kann ich mir 110mm am "schlechten" hinterbau verdeutlichen..bzw. wie könnt ihr mir das verdeutlichen.. 
der unterpunkt dämpferberatung hat sich laut antworten leider auch selbst von der liste "noch zu diskutieren" gestrichen ;(
ich bin echt gerade so ein bisschen am verzweifeln..insofern man dasbezüglich seiner räder sagen kann.. 
grüße und nochmals danke für alle anteinahme
der ronmen


----------



## chris12 (7. März 2007)

nimm die letzten beiden absätze von falco zum anlass es doch zu probieren. das sind doch super ansatzpunkte. denk an 

auch sowas ist möglich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3469881&postcount=1881

vielleicht kann dir "speedpower" ja auch irgendwie behilflich sein.


----------



## kitor (7. März 2007)

Iwo, Kopf Hoch.... Besorg Dir doch des Trombone, was grad bei Ebay rumgeistert. Das ist auch ein schönes altes Fullyprojekt. Das funktioniert echt super. Wenn der Dämpfer in Ordnung ist....


----------



## wosch (12. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein Bass aus dem Jahr 2000. Mit dem DNM Dämpfer der sich am Rahmen befand, war ich nicht zufrieden, weil er nach kurzer Zeit Schmatzgeräusche von sich gab und immer weniger dämpfte. War mir ganz recht so, weil ich ihn eigentlich gar nicht richtig einstellen konnte und außerdem hässlich aussah. Seit dem fahre ich einen Cane Creek AD 10 (Luftdämpfer), mit dem ich super zufrieden bin. Viele finden den irgendwie "schwul", egal, ich habe den perfekt auf mich, meinen Fahrstil und und den Rahmen einstellen können. (Druck- und Zugstufe und Luftdruck.) Ausserdem ist der extrem leicht und hält bis heute. Einmal im Jahr zerlege ich ihn zum Siliconfetten, was völlig einfach ist da man hierzu kein Werkzeug benötigt! 
Eins noch: jeder der ein Bass (oder Virus) fährt, sollte aufhören, Vergleiche mit den Federwegen anderer Rahmen anzustellen, das macht nur schlechte Laune. Für mich ist ein Bass fast ein Hardtail, das man schonungslos prügeln kann und in Extremen Situationen dann noch reichlich Reserven hervorzaubern kann. Ich würde niemals mein Bass gegen einen anderen Rahmen tauschen!
Wosch


----------



## Speedpower (12. März 2007)

@wosch
Für den letzten Absatz hast du von mit 100%ige zustimmung! Wenn ich das Bass beschreiben müsste dann so...

jens


----------



## Jack22001 (14. März 2007)

ja so seh ich das auch 

@wosch: bin auch am überlegen wegen einem anderen dämpfer. was fährst du so mit deinem bass. ich bin meist tourenmäßig unterwegs mit FR abstechern. Macht das der Cane Creek AD 10 auch mit?

z.B: habe ich letztes wochenende einige abfahrten vom rappeck (1027m) nach kirchzarten (3xx m) hier bei freiburg entdeckt. das sind waldwirtschaftswege - schön holprig und teilweise ausgewaschen. hier hatte ic das prob mit dem dnm das er zu schnell ausfederte wenn ich im stehen gefahren bin (nerviges anschlagen an der federwegsbegrenzung). Eine Verstellung der beiden rädchen hat nicht wirklich was gebracht... ;-)

hat jemand schonmal den Fox Vanilla R 2007 (am bass) getestet. Wie ist der so allgemein?

grüsse jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (14. März 2007)

@Jack22001: ich fahre überwiegend Touren im Teutoburger Wald mit einigen FR-Abstechern in den zahlreichen Steinbrüchen hier. Der AD 10 hat dabei sehr gut gehalten und niemals irgendwelche Probleme gemacht. Das Justieren am Anfang war etwas zeitraubend, was jedoch nicht am Dämpfer lag (der sich sehr fein einstellen lässt), sondern an dem degressiven Einfederverhalten des Rahmens. Auf keinem Fall sollte die untere Bohrung für die Dämpferaufnahme benutzt werden, da hierbei der Hinterbau beim Einfedern förmilich eingesaugt wird...gefühlt zumindest. 
In einem anderen Forum bereits angesprochen: ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mit Frästeilen (so wie beim Bass ST von 2003) die Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr nach weiter unten in Richtung Unterrohr zu versetzen, was meiner Meinung nach das degressive Einvederungsverhalten vermindert.
Am Gesamtfederweg wird diese Maßnahme wahrscheinlich nichts ändern, was  aber egal ist, da ich ein genügsamer Biker bin und mit wenig Glücklich bin.
Wosch


----------



## kitor (14. März 2007)

Da gab es doch schon dieses hier......


----------



## Jack22001 (15. März 2007)

@wosch:  aha ok. und wie siehts dann aus mit durchschlagen bei kleinen sprüngen? (so über ne kleine bodenwelle usw.)

@speedpower: welchen dämpfer hast du denn aktuell im bass? laut fotos nicht den standard dnm


----------



## Speedpower (15. März 2007)

Auf dem Foto ist ein Vanilla RC 222mm verbaut,den wirst du so aber nicht in das Bass eingebaut bekommen, wie der Unterschied zum DNM ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich den nie gefahren bin. Bin zur Zeit eigentlich recht zufrieden....jetzt selbst bei 4m Drops und dicken Doubles keine Durchschläge mehr und vom Gefühl her ist das Ansprechverhalten auch noch besser geworden.


----------



## Jack22001 (15. März 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto ist ein Vanilla RC 222mm verbaut,den wirst du so aber nicht in das Bass eingebaut bekommen, wie der Unterschied zum DNM ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich den nie gefahren bin. Bin zur Zeit eigentlich recht zufrieden....jetzt selbst bei 4m Drops und dicken Doubles keine Durchschläge mehr und vom Gefühl her ist das Ansprechverhalten auch noch besser geworden.



ich meinte dein bild in der galerie mit dem bass drauf, oder hast du eine andere aufnahme??


----------



## Speedpower (15. März 2007)

Also auf dem Bild in der Galerie mit dem grauen Bass ist ein Vanilla R mit 190mm verbaut mit originaler Aufnahme, jetzt fahre ich mit der neuen Aufnahme einen RC mit 222mm.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (16. März 2007)

ah super der vanilla 2007 in 165mm ist mir nämlich schon ins auge gefallen. wie war dein vanilla r so? die werden den ja nicht unbedingt verschlimmbessert haben.
und wie hast du die 190m variante reinbekommen (mein dmn hat zur zeit 165mm und ich glaub der platz nach hinten zum sitzrohr ist recht wenig)

am liebsten hätte ich glaub dann den vanille rc in 165mm aber der is ja inzwischen schwer zu bekommen...


grüsse stefan


----------



## Speedpower (16. März 2007)

Der Dämpfer war in dem Rahmen verbaut als ich ihn bekommen habe. Ich kann also nicht mit anderen Dämpfern vergleichen.
Hatt eigentlich pefekt gepasst von der Einbaulänge, ein 165 wäre zu kurz gewesen. Unsere Rahmen müssen irgendwie unterschiedlich sein...
Vom Fahrgefühl her war ich mit dem Dämpfer recht zufrieden, bei normalem Fahren im Wald über Wuzeln und so hatt er sich eigenltich kaum degressiv angefühlt, halt erst bei Sprüngen hatt man gemerkt dass er leicht wegsackt....
Ich denke dass der Dämpfer schon gut geeignet ist für das Rad....wenn es nicht aufs Geld ankommt, würde ich einen Dämpfer mit einstellbarer Endprogression fahren zumindest bei der originalen Dämpferaufnahme.


Jens


----------



## Jack22001 (16. März 2007)

eben das könnte ich dann mit dem vanilla rc oder? naja werd nochmal nachmessen bei mir aber es waren glaub schon 165mm. mein bass ist von 98 was den hauptrahmen angeht und hinterbau ist von 2000.
kann auch sein das man da auch 190mm reinbekommt. bin erst seit heute abend wieder daheim, werd morgen mal schauen. evt. ist da noch genügend platz. wäre gut weil dann ist die auswahl an dämpfern sher viel grösser 

danke soweit für die infos 

stefan


----------



## ronmen (17. März 2007)

hey comm.,
mit wieviel Nm sollte das lager am Virus (Bass) festgezogen werden..
prob: festziehen > hinterbau fühlt sich sehr träge an; weniger fest anziehen > hinterbau lässt sich agiler auf der kreisbahn bewegen..logisch, jedoch habe ich angst,dass bei weniger festem anziehen sich was lösen könnte..kann da LockTite im Gewinde Abhilfe schaffen? was sind für lager im Virus/Bass eingebaut..kann ich den hauptrahmen ohne weiteres vom hinterbau entfernen oder flattert mir da etwas entgegen  (normal gedichtete lager? habe etwas von nadellagern gehört..leider kenne ich mich da nicht gerade besonders aus..da ich erst 2. semester mb bin  )
danke für eure hilfe.
grüße der ronmen


----------



## chorge (17. März 2007)

Du kannst über die kleinen Madenschrauben im rechten Lagerdeckel die Vorspannung der Lager fixieren. Wenn du sie weiter rausdrehst, kannst du logischerweise die Hauptschraube weiter reindrehen, da die Madenschraube als Stoppunkt dient. Wenn sie zuweit draußen ist, ist die Vorspannung zu hoch, und das LAger läuft zu schwer. Ist sie zu weit drin, kannst du die Hauptschraube nicht mehr weit genug reindrehen -> Spiel im Lager. Da musst du den rechten Punkt finden... Dann die Hauptschraube fest anziehen, und dabei die Madenschraube gegenhalten. ACHTUNG: Nach fest kommt ab -> Mit Bedacht arbeiten, dann kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Da du mit der MAdenschraube die Haptschraube konterst, brauchst du kein Loctite.


----------



## Jack22001 (17. März 2007)

hi ronmen,
im bass nadellager verbaut. diese werden mit iglus scheiben rechts und links abgedichtet. 

zum auseinander und zusammenbauen des Hecks und der lager hab ich anleitungen von nicolai. hier ist aber unbedingt das richtige Werkzeug zu empfehlen sonst hast du dir schnell die lagersitze versaut - aber ich denke mal bei einem (angehenden) mb'ler sollte das nötige feingefühl vorhanden sein LOL. schreib mal ne pm mit deiner email dann kann ich dir das schicken. bin aber nur bis sonntag an meinem pc online - dann wieder nur im büro und da hab ich das zeug nicht verfügbar


@speedpower: so bin heute vom schauinsland & rappeneck über trails/wirtschaftswege mit vielen wurzeln und groben steinen runtergefahren. konnte garnicht zählen wie oft der däpfer durchschlug :-( aber sonst riesen spass - kann ich noch gut was lernen um da schneller runterzufahren. 

wie viel platz hast du eigentlich vom dämpfer zum sitzrohr und in welchen löchern hast du den dämpfer in der aufnahme? evt. könnte ein 190 doch passen !?


----------



## ronmen (18. März 2007)

danke für eure hilfreichen mails.. 
andere frage..obig beschriebene dämpferproblematik..
brauch eine empfehlung,was kinematisch günstiger wäre:
5th element coil oder ein manitou swinger 4way air 2006..
danke für eure antworten
erfreut
ronmen


----------



## ronmen (19. März 2007)

Hallo ibcler
An meinem virus, d.h. an dessen 1 gelenk ist leider keine madenschraube zu finden, um das lagerspiel einzustellen? Andere Tipps parat? Könnte LockTite abhilfe schaffen?
Danke der ronmen


----------



## Murx (20. März 2007)

ronmen schrieb:


> Nicolai Virus 99 VS Dämpfer(problematik)_erfahrungen gefragt; luft oder stahl



Hi -
ihabe das schonmal geschrieben:Ein Rock Shox Pearl ist vermutlich optimal für    Bass/Virus. Weil: Extrem progressiver Luftdämpfer -- deutlich progressiver als z.b ein Fox DHX Air. Alternativ dazu: Manitou Swinger 3/4 Way Air. Und diese Konstruktion (degresisver Hinterbau/progressiver Dämpfer) ist nicht mal besonders exotisch, oder technisch überholt (da muss ich Falco widersprechen) sondern state of the art. Beispiel: Morewood Shova ST, Prophet MX.


----------



## Jack22001 (20. März 2007)

Hi thx für den Tipp. In wie weit sind die Luftdämpfer dann für Freeride einsetzbar? Was halten die ab? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (20. März 2007)

Stop! Das Lagerspiel wird nicht über die Madenschraube sondern über die Vorspannschraube eingestellt. Die Madenschraube ist zum Kontern der Vorspannschraube erforderlich. Wenn sie fehlt, muss sie ersetzt werden. DIN 913 A4 M5x5, gibts in jedem Schraubenhandel. Aufbau und Einstellung der Lagerung sind ausführlich in den Dirty Fingers erklärt und illustriert. http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#owner

Grüße, Falco


----------



## chorge (20. März 2007)

Ja, sorry! Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt! Klar dient die Madenschraube der Konterung... Allerdings ist sie es indirekt auch, die für die Vorspannung verantwortlich ist, da sie ja quasi ein "Anschlag" für die große Vorspannschraube ist. Oder?!


----------



## ronmen (21. März 2007)

ernsthaft..bei mir gibt es keine madenschraube zur vorspannung / konterung..lediglich auf jeder seite die tellerförmigen unterlegscheiben mit innensechskant (beidseitig) ;(..(?)
grüße der ronmen


----------



## Falco Mille (21. März 2007)

Das klingt etwas widersprüchlich. Wenn Der Aubau Deiner Lagerung nicht den Zeichnungen und der Beschreibung der Dirty Fingers entspricht, handelt es sich unter Umständen um eine Eigenkostruktion eines Vorbesitzers. In diesem Fall kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Jack22001 (21. November 2007)

@ronmen:
ist bei meinem genauso. wobei die innensechskantschraube auf der tretlagerseite kleiner ist. so wie ich dirtyfingers verstanden habe ist dies die Madenschraube zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels!

Grüsse jack22001


----------



## Deleted424819 (18. April 2017)

Haaaallo .... ich hab dieses thema gefunden und dachte ich kann hier mal fragen .... ich bin früher bikes gefahren wie Banshee Scream , Orange 222 , Last Herb DH usw ... hab dann ein paar jahre pause gemacht und suche nun ein bike zum km fressen auf wald autobahn , eher Richtung cc bzw all mountain /Tour .... und habe ein angebot für ein fast neuwertiges Virus von 97 bekommen , leider ohne is2000 aufnahme ... leider finde ich über diesen rahmen fast keine infos ..... wie fährt sich das ding ? Ist es sehr schwer ? Vom alter hab ich keine sorgen da ich aus geldmangel eh im bereich um jahr 2000 suchen wollte.


----------



## wosch (18. April 2017)

Ohne IS2000 würde ich die Finger davon lassen, zumal der Virus vom Aussehen her irgendwie amateurhaft war. (Eckige Kettenstreben, runde Druckstreben, Eingeschraubtes U-Profil zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Schwingenlager usw.) Der Nachfolger ab 2000 "Bass" war da schon wesentlich ausgereifter und optisch stimmiger.


----------



## Deleted424819 (18. April 2017)

Aber leider nur für ein virus ein für mich bezahlbares angebot


----------



## Deleted424819 (18. April 2017)

Aber vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (18. April 2017)

Ich hab das Virus mit Bass Hinterbau. Wenn du mehr bei CC bist, kannst Du auch nach dem Saturn, Ninous und Helius der frühen Jahre schauen.
@wosch: danke für die Katalogseiten


----------



## Deleted424819 (18. April 2017)

Alles nicht in dem preisbereich , habe auch schön öfters gelesen das das virus sich dennoch nicht schlecht fährt


----------



## wosch (19. April 2017)

@Maka-2016  Wenn einem die Nachteile bewusst sind (wenig Federweg, degressive Dämpferanlenkung, pflegebedürftiges Schwingenlager, relativ "weiche" Ausfallenden, Cantisockel) und auch akzeptiert, dann kann man sicherlich viel Spaß mit dem Virus haben.
Und genau den wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Deleted424819 (19. April 2017)

Wenig federweg ok , hatte zeitweilig ein HT geplant , nun ist es , sagen wir mal ein HT mit Reserve ... pflegebedürftiges Schwingenlager ? -> gleitlager ? ......weiche ausfallenden? Ich werde sicherlich was am Hinterbau machen ....is2000 bei nicolai schweißen lassen oder bass hinterbau.


----------



## Deleted424819 (19. April 2017)

Will es zum km schrubben in wald/wälder nutzen , im flachland ..... gegen das degressive werde ich einen pearl probieren .


----------



## wosch (21. April 2017)

Die Schwingenlager sind Industrie-Nadelkäfige, die auf einer sehr rostanfälligen Hohlachse laufen. Diese Lager sind nur mit zwei Anlaufscheiben gedichtet, die regelmäßig nachgezogen werden müssen, sonst dringen Wasser und Dreck ein. Solange *das* nicht passiert, ist lange Zeit alles bestens. 
Die Ausfallenden nutzen sich durch häufiges Radwechsel relativ schnell ab, unbedingt von innen nachsehen!
An meinem Bass bin ich kurze Zeit den Pearl gefahren, der passt perfekt.
Passen tut aber auch: RS Ario, Manitou Swinger 3 Way Air
IS- Bremssattelaufnahme anschweißen macht Sinn, wieviel will Nicolai dafür haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted424819 (21. April 2017)

Wollten sie nicht sagen , sollte fotos schicken und meine komplett andresse wegen kosten voranschag ..... hab irgendwo was von 300€ gelesen für entlacken,schweißen und pulvern


----------



## wosch (22. April 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/nicolai-bass-easton-rahmen/635123273-217-13826
Wenn das Angebot seriös ist, dann gibt es da mehr für weniger Geld.


----------



## Deleted424819 (22. April 2017)

Bekomme für etwas mehr als 500 ein optisch neuwertiges virus von einem den ich schon jahre kenne und bei dem ich weiß das er mir keinen dreck andreht . Von daher ....


----------



## Deleted424819 (13. Mai 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2147220]
	
[/URL]
Nun ist es da


----------



## Deleted424819 (14. Mai 2017)

Was bewirken die beiden Dämpfer Augen am Oberrohr? Habe derzeit den Dämpfer an der oberen Position


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juni 2017)

So ein Ding ist auch noch in unserem Besitz und in Betrieb. 
Ich vermute die Bohrungen waren für unterschiedliche Dämpferlängen bzw. Ablenkungen


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted424819 (5. Juni 2017)

Ich beide dich um die is2000 Halter


----------



## wosch (17. Juni 2017)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


>


Schöne Gabel


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juni 2017)

Danke, Gabel, Rahmen und Laufräder stehen in kürze zum Verkauf.
Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

